# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļas mašīnas plastmasas bundulis nenāk vaļā...

## Sprinter

Sveiki! Es gribētu paturpināt jau labi iesākto vēlas mašīnu problēmu.
Varbūt nav gluži elektronika, bet manīju, ka šeit apgrozās zinoši cilvēki dažādās jomās... Tātad izjaucu 3 gadus vecu Whirlpool veļas mašīnu, jo jāmaina gultņi. Izcēlu ārā visu bunduli un tagad tā plastmasas daļa ir jādabū uz pusēm. Vienīgais jautājums ir KĀ to var izdarīt tā, lai viņš paliek vēl lietojams? Cik skatos pamācību video, visiem bunduļiem ir smuki skrūves apkārt, tur domāju nav problēmu. Lieta tāda, ka manam bundulim nav ne smakas no skrūvēm, izskatās, ka vienkārši sabāzts kopā - mēģināju ar kaltu paplēst malas, nekas nesanāca. Nu, jā, jautājumu jau sapratāt - kādu tehnoloģiju mājas apstākļos lai pielieto, lai viņu legāli dabūtu uz pusēm?

----------


## Sprinter

No interneta tomēr izvilku labu video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj0yZmAcAkY
Izrādās, ka tas bindulis skaitās neizjaucamais - tas, kurš ir to izdomājis būtu pelnījis kādu nelabu prēmiju, lai gan tik stulba ideja vienam cilvēkam diez vai var rasties, tādēļ tas attiektos uz visu komandu.  :: 
Mēģināšu kaut kā nebūt viņu pazāģēt un citādi paknibināt uz pusēm. Ja kāds ir ar šādu lietu ņēmies, tad varbūt var padalīties iespaidos, kā gāja, ko labāk ieteiktu darīt.  ::

----------

